# My betta fish went down the drain!



## titoxo16 (Jan 25, 2015)

I was cleaning his bowl in the bathroom cuz that's the only place I can close the door and not have my cats bother me. Well some how escaping from me he went down the drain I panicked for a few mins cuz the drain doesn't easily come apart! Found some tools and got the bottom plug off the drain to come
Out long story short... After about a hundred Q-tips that I pulled out (thanks to my cat) out came Hercules it was a half hour long process and id say 10 mins without breaking water but water he was in was NASTY! I put some Betta fix in his tank and Epsiom Salt just in case of bacteria. Any other recommendations or thoughts... He's seems to be ok right now swimming around


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow you where lucky to get him out for sure. 

I have taken apart a few sink traps in my day and yes they can be kinda nasty. The meds are a good idea, not saying your house is dirty but most of those traps have standing water and some nasty stuff. I would keep the meds going for at least a week maybe two and keep his water clean.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> I put some Betta fix in his tank and Epsiom Salt just in case of bacteria.


In my opinion Bettafix is rubbish and Epsom salts have a laxative effect, If you must add salt use Aq salt and lots of clean warm water.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Yikes, do yourself a favor and get one of these sink strainers








usually cost $1-3, high advised for anyone with fish/shrimp. or aquatic plant tanks.


----------



## titoxo16 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice ya it was quit merky the water but he seems to be okay I'll look into some other options to use instead of betta fix and get the Aq salt I just got him a week ago so I was determined to get him out of there!! Thank god the Q-tips were in there blocking him to slid down any further!


----------



## titoxo16 (Jan 25, 2015)

Not sure how to add a picture or I'd show u my crime seen after I got him out


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Click go advanced, then on the paper clip at the top of the message box, upload your pic, close that window, click on paper clip again.
I want to see!


----------



## titoxo16 (Jan 25, 2015)

urgh yes finally I did it!! My boyfriend was proud I got the sink drain open without his help


----------



## titoxo16 (Jan 25, 2015)

That bowl with the black crap in it was the merky water he was in


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Wow! Lucky fish, he's got a plumber for.a mom.


----------



## titoxo16 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes the picture seemed more epic at the time when my Adrenalin was pumping lol tomorrow I'll take a pic of him to show u the survivor I think he is going to be okay I turned his LED light on in his tank and he was puffing up to his reflection!! Quickly turned it off he has had enough excitement for one day


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Geez glad he is ok,very scary. :shock:


----------



## titoxo16 (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## titoxo16 (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Amazing! So glad he stayed in the trap!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh my, I would have had a heart attack! Glad you were able to get him out. Just curious, how did he fall down the sink?


----------



## titoxo16 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes me too he's beautiful the pic doesn't even justify... So happy I got him out && my last betta died of Dropsy and being cautious I threw out the net I had and all his stuff I didn't plan to get a new beta right away but I couldn't pass him up. So cleaning his tank I just used my hand to gently grab him and he jumped out my hand so it was my mistake and I will never do that again!!! After that all happened I went right to the store and bought a net!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

A plakat too! I am SO GLAD you got him out and didn't just pass out...like I woulda. 

I think I see all the q-tips in the bowl? Kitty....nooooooo...

Eta, then again, maybe all those q-tips.kept him from going down the pipe... Good kitty.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Some advice, stop using the betta fix. It has tea tree oil in it which coats the labyrinth organ. I advise you get some antibiotics from the local pet store or amazon, it's called tetracyclin.


----------



## titoxo16 (Jan 25, 2015)

Catthebetta said:


> Some advice, stop using the betta fix. It has tea tree oil in it which coats the labyrinth organ. I advise you get some antibiotics from the local pet store or amazon, it's called tetracyclin.




Believe me I wanted to pass out I was so scared!!! But I took my flash light and saw him
Still in there I was stopping til he was out! I guess my cat saved his life lol!!! Oh boy great thank you for the advice that's why I love this website I learn so much who new how high maintenance Bettas can be!! Xox


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Also going to add this in, but you said you were cleaning his bowl? How big is this bowl? Is it heated? But he's very lucky to have survived.


----------



## titoxo16 (Jan 25, 2015)

Well tank it's 5 gallon I'm moving him to my 10 gallon once I get it all cleaned out and I'm going to add live plants to it little guy deserves the 10 gallon I don't have a heater in his tank now but I do have a small filter but I keep him
In a well heated place in my house I didn't plan on bringing him home as soon as I did so I did not plan well at all! i do have a heater for my 10 gallon it was only used for Plattys do u think that same heater will be okay for my betta and what best live plants work best in tanks low mantinance and easy kept alive??


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh okay, I thought it may have been his permanent home, for easy plants I'd say Val, Java Fern, Java Moss, Anubias, Water Wisteria, Crypts and some types of hygro.

The heater could be used, but the biggest problem is that it isn't meant for such a small tank at the moment, though I doubt that.


----------



## titoxo16 (Jan 25, 2015)

I just wanted to make sure I could use the filter for my betta fish... That I didn't have to go out and buy a heater that's only ment for Bettas I'll use that heater again in my 10 gallon if it's okay and won't harm him

Thanks!!


----------

